# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Heparintherapie

## evelyn19

Hallo,

warum ist denn bei der heparintherapie der quick wert normal und die dPTT verlngert??
heparin hemmt ja faktor X und diese ist in beiden systemen enthalten.

Bei der Marcumartherapie ndern sich auch quickwert und ptt, oder??

Vielen dank

----------

